# Canning Cajeta



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

I don't want to use the button lids for canning- can I use lids lined with plastisol? If so, does it change the time needed to boil the lids? Thanks for any replies


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Not the canning question I thought it was going to be  I have no idea what you are even talking about  Are there new lids out? Vicki


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

There are some with plastic lids with a thin rubber ring. I don't like them or trust them. I think they would warp. I use the metal white lined lids. But I have never canned Cajeta nor made it.


----------



## jdavenport (Jul 19, 2012)

http://www.reusablecanninglids.com/
Tattler reusable canning lids ( the white plastic ones with the rubber ring) have been around since the sixties and work great for me. They do get stained when left touching vinegar and tumeric for long periods of time. (A jar fell over in the pantry and took me a while to notice) They have less leachable compounds in the rubber and plastic than traditional lids and the ones I've bought have lasted 4 years. They sell extra rubber rings when the time comes to replace them.

I would worry about the plasticizer in plastisol. It's a very small amount, but when heated to the right temperature volatilizes. When heated to around 177 degrees Celsius, the plastic and plasticizer mutually dissolve each other. Seems to be not such a good idea for food.


----------



## Qadosh Adamah Lamanchas (Nov 2, 2012)

Cajeta is boiled at such a high temperature, are standard pressure canning methods even necessary? Most people I've spoken with that are more experienced than myself at canning say that since cajeta is mostly sugar and far from being a raw product, that it should keep a long time with just a standard hot water bath.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I simply hot pack mine. Hot cajeta poured into jars just out of boiling water, seals taken out of boiling water and placed on the top, lids screwed down.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for the replies-

These are the lids I was thinking about using- https://www.sks-bottle.com/340c/fin36q.html

Jennifer- thanks for the info on plastisol, discouraging :/

V- do you refrigerate yours?

I was thinking about filling jars with cajeta, putting the lid on and putting them in a hot water bath for 20-30 minutes. I have read canning milk requires pressure canning, but this really isn't milk anymore...


----------



## jdavenport (Jul 19, 2012)

Those jars are fine for anything room temp or cold, but at home we can't get the right pressure without high temperatures. Now if you had a vacuum pump that could get about 15 pounds negative pressure, and only get to about 120 degrees farenheit and hold it for about 30 minutes without any air leaking... you might have something
And Cajeta is canned just like Vicki says, only I cheat and use my dishwasher to hold the jars and rings-I just leave them in the dishwasher on the warm plate setting.


----------

